# 14" rims on a '97 Maxima?



## brucehiebert (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting 14" steel rims to use for snow tires on my Maxima... this will enable me to get a narrower snow tire (195/75-14) that will still come out to the same overall diameter as the stock 205/65-15's. BUT... will the 14" rim fit OK? I mean will it clear all the brake parts, etc.? If anyone could advise me on this it'd be much appreciated... thanks!


----------



## ((sr)) kelly (Jan 30, 2009)

i think itll look funny


----------



## brucehiebert (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah for sure, it won't be pretty... but my concern here is safety and traction, not appearance. And the narrower the tire, the better the traction in snow and ice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just curious but if you live in a snowy climate why don't you just get a set of winter tires instead? True narrower is better but tires actually made for winter are good too.


----------

